# frt as a pet



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

hey everyone!just wondering if yall can give me some tips on these turtles.

like tank setup(bare or with sand,gravel, decorations?)

best food?

are small plecos ok with it such as gold nuggets,clown pleco and snowball?

if not then are there any cool fish i can put it with(fighting fish,tiger barbs,ect)

heater temp you keep yours at?

best way to keep fungus rate down and or sickness???

any special care you can share???(with water changes?ph crush coral? meds to have at hand?do's and donts...?

thanks in advance luis


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

clicky

and plecos are a no no with them.


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

go with sand. ive seen arowanas, and bichirs and stuff with them


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

thanks...


----------

